# Quad Pain?!



## StoliFTW (Nov 21, 2014)

Sup bros,

Been having this pain in my outer quadrant quad. Basically a little lower where you would pin yourself. 

Its been probably around 2 weeks now. I've just been ignoring it and fighting through squats. Today after leg day it actually feels worse.. 

Feels kinda like a Charley horse. Pain is on the outside only.. 

I know I should probably take a few weeks off squats, but who the **** wants to do that voluntarily?!

Guess wanted to know what you vets do when (if) you have an injury? See a doctor? Take some anti inflammatories? 

Sucks man. I love ma legs.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you pin there a lot?


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 21, 2014)

Every two weeks ..


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

A foam roller might help break up any knots that are in there.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 21, 2014)

Yup, gonna stretch and work the foam roller and use a lacrosse ball as well.. See how it goes .. Thanks 💪


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> Yup, gonna stretch and work the foam roller and use a lacrosse ball as well.. See how it goes .. Thanks &#55357;&#56490;





I pin my quads a lot too. I have to roll the hell out of them laying face down on the roller and on each side down around my knees.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds to me like you have tight IT bands.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sounds to me like you have tight IT bands.



i'll get a foam roller and will start doing other IT band stretches. The spot is certainly right on with where the iliotibial band is located. Thanks DYS


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> i'll get a foam roller and will start doing other IT band stretches. The spot is certainly right on with where the iliotibial band is located. Thanks DYS



Roll and stretch your piriformis also!


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 22, 2014)

for a second i thought i read stretch your PP also  ... Yeh sounds like a plan, basically roll on my ass and sideways on my quad.. Never used a foam roller before.. Should be fun.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

i never foamed rolled before but i stuck my quads alot...After many pins in the same spot it gets tender and harder to stick..I try to pin quads at a mini now


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 22, 2014)

I rolled a Stoli bottle around v the area bfor like 5 min. Believe I could tell a difference afterwards for a short time.. 

I pin quads n delts. Pinned my glute many times, but the last few times I did I must've hit a nerve a nerve or something so I stopped poking my butt


----------

